# Replace just the mandrel shafts?



## HokieMS (Jun 6, 2015)

I need a bit of advise. I recently purchased a 1995 Craftsman GT (dark green, with square hood).
https://www.dropbox.com/s/ncxyeldb49bfnso/IMG_20150605_181542944.jpg?dl=0

I got a good deal on it, and it is in fantastic shape... except one thing I just found tonight. I bought spare blades for it, and while changing them out tonight, I found end of 2 out of the 3 mandrel shafts has the star pattern worn almost completely off. The third shaft has a slightly rounded off star pattern. 

So... I have found the shafts on searsparts.com, but my question is: should I bother buying any of the bearings, or just go with what it has now? The blades turn easily by hand, and I can't feel any bad spot in any of the bearings. How easy will it be to break a bearing when removing the shafts? I will definitely replace the bolts and washers, no question. Anyone who has any experience replacing these shafts, please chime in. I don't mind buying more parts if I really need them, but I also like saving money.
Thanks
Mark


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Welcome to the forum !
This is a common problem on the star-shaped drives. It's caused by loose blades,hitting something,or wobbling.
Just replace the shafts. They aren't hard to do. Take off the blade(s),and the pulley(s),and tap down on the shafts . If the bottom pulley comes out,with it, it's usually not hard to take it off the shaft, and stick it back in the mandrel housing .


----------

